
Ask HN: What are your thoughts on specialized Tech Management courses? - garganshum
A lot of top-tier schools have recently introduced management courses geared towards technology management.<p>As someone who is considering applying to these programs, how do you think the programs will fare in the market in the Short term and Long term.<p>While each school brings its own strengths to the program, most of the programs aim to churn out Product Managers (IMO).<p>Are recruiters more or less likely towards hiring a candidate with these qualifications over, say a traditional MBA.<p>Some of the courses that I am talking about.<p>CMU Masters in Product Management<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cs.cmu.edu&#x2F;master-science-product-management<p>NYU Tech MBA<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.stern.nyu.edu&#x2F;programs-admissions&#x2F;tech-mba&#x2F;program<p>Cornell Tech MBA<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tech.cornell.edu&#x2F;programs&#x2F;masters-programs&#x2F;johnson-cornell-tech-mba
======
brudgers
I think they are great for a person who is more interested in managing tech
than making tech or using tech...and to be clear, I don't think there is
anything wrong with being more interested in managing tech. I just think a
person ought to be clear on the fork in the road they are taking.

Good luck.

